# Zebra gone wild in Atlanta



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's not something you see everyday.....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100219/ap_on_re_us/us_odd_runaway_zebra_atlanta


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lucky for them the elephants didn't get loose in rush hour traffic)


----------

